# Feederspitzen



## Matrix85 (27. Februar 2019)

Bei einer neuen Rute sind ja meistens 2-4 spitzen mit verschiedenen stärken dabei.
Mir reicht das aber nicht, und kaufe mir direkt noch welche dazu mit anderen stärken. 

Ich finde die mehrfarbigen Spitzen ideal, welche auch bei der Black Viper dabei sind. 
Jetzt hab ich gemerkt das die auch 3,4mm Durchmesser haben und somit auch zu den Matrix Horizon X Ruten compatible sind.


----------



## RonTom (27. Februar 2019)

Die Black Viper Spitzen haben aber einen Schaftdurchmesser von 3,47mm also aufgerundet 3,5mm.


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2019)

Oder man malt sie sich, so nicht passend erhältlich, einfach selber an. Frag einfach mal bei einem Rutenbauer an, welche Pigmente man zu welchen 2k Lacken am besten verwendet. Ist zwar etwas aufwändiger, aber im Ergebnis unschlagbar!


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Februar 2019)

Mir ist die Farbe der Spitzen ansich wurscht.
Wenn möglich bitte eine auffallende Signalfarbe.
Zur Not kaufe ich mir sonst einen Lackstift aus dem Autozubehör.

Ergänzt : Ersatzspitzen kaufe ich pauschal dazu  und in den Stärken wie ich sie meistens brauche.


----------



## yukonjack (28. Februar 2019)

Wer noch ältere Feeder/Picker (Steck) Ruten hat, sollte mal im Blank (Verschlusskappe abschrauben) nachschauen. Könnte sich eine Überraschung drin befinden.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Februar 2019)

Ich habe zu meiner Twintip eine ~0,75 oz Spitze fürs Stillwasser mitgekauft. Hat, drennan sei dank, glaube 30 Tacken gekostet und wurde bisher genau keinmal benutzt. Grundsätzlich komme ich mit den beiliegenden Spitzen meiner Ruten gut zurecht (habe aber auch keine extrembedingungen)


----------



## yukonjack (28. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe zu meiner Twintip eine ~0,75 oz Spitze fürs Stillwasser mitgekauft. Hat, drennan sei dank, glaube 30 Tacken gekostet und wurde bisher genau keinmal benutzt. Grundsätzlich komme ich mit den beiliegenden Spitzen meiner Ruten gut zurecht (habe aber auch keine extrembedingungen)


Stimmt, habe bisher auch nur gebrochene Spitzen ersetzt.


----------



## RonTom (28. Februar 2019)

Also ich werde mir nächste Woche eine neue Feederrute kaufen und da sind 5 Spitzen dabei. 2 x 0,5 oz (Glas/Carbon) und 1 oz, 1,5 oz und 3 oz. Trotzdem hätte ich gerne noch eine 2 oz aber ich find eeinfach keine passende. Schaftdurchmesser ist 3,4mm.


----------



## Welpi (28. Februar 2019)

RonTom schrieb:


> Also ich werde mir nächste Woche eine neue Feederrute kaufen und da sind 5 Spitzen dabei. 2 x 0,5 oz (Glas/Carbon) und 1 oz, 1,5 oz und 3 oz. Trotzdem hätte ich gerne noch eine 2 oz aber ich find eeinfach keine passende. Schaftdurchmesser ist 3,4mm.



Hol Dir eine mit 3,5mm (z.B. beim Matchanglershop Fiebig). Wenn sie nicht so schon passt muss man die nur minimal runterschleifen.


----------



## RonTom (28. Februar 2019)

Ja habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Mal schauen wie die Spitzen so sind.


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2019)

Und. Die ganzen Steckverbindungen leicht mit Kerzenwachs einreiben. Das verbessert sowohl den korrekten Sitz, als es auch verhindert, dass sich etwas verklemmt und sich die Verbindung nicht mehr lösen lässt. Einfach mit einem alten Kerzenstumpen kalt drüber reiben...


----------



## Matrix85 (28. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Und. Die ganzen Steckverbindungen leicht mit Kerzenwachs einreiben. Das verbessert sowohl den korrekten Sitz, als es auch verhindert, dass sich etwas verklemmt und sich die Verbindung nicht mehr lösen lässt. Einfach mit einem alten Kerzenstumpen kalt drüber reiben...


Guter tip, aber bei den hochwertigeren Ruten brauch man das gar nicht mehr, die Verbindungen sind so haargenau.


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Guter tip, aber bei den hochwertigeren Ruten brauch man das gar nicht mehr, die Verbindungen sind so haargenau.


Irgendwann werden die auch älter und selbst die absoluten Luxusautos poliert man...!


----------



## Matrix85 (28. Februar 2019)

@RonTom http://www.wolf-angelsport.de/Feeder-Matchshop/Ruten/Matrix-Horizon-XD-Class-Feeder-Rod-4m-130g.html bitte sehr. Genau 3,4


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Februar 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wer noch ältere Feeder/Picker (Steck) Ruten hat, sollte mal im Blank (Verschlusskappe abschrauben) nachschauen. Könnte sich eine Überraschung drin befinden.


Da ist nix zum Abschrauben


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Februar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> @RonTom http://www.wolf-angelsport.de/Feeder-Matchshop/Ruten/Matrix-Horizon-XD-Class-Feeder-Rod-4m-130g.html bitte sehr. Genau 3,4



Die Jungs in dem Laden habens drauf. 
Nachts mit der Pol auf grosse Brassen ,mit Betonung auf Groß.
Sehr Geile Bilder von gesehen.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Februar 2019)

Welpi schrieb:


> Hol Dir eine mit 3,5mm (z.B. beim Matchanglershop Fiebig). Wenn sie nicht so schon passt muss man die nur minimal runterschleifen.


Und das bekommt man so gut hin das es wirklich passt???
Oder klickt es dann vielleicht beim Probewedeln?
ich bin da eher skeptisch.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Februar 2019)

RonTom schrieb:


> Also ich werde mir nächste Woche eine neue Feederrute kaufen und da sind 5 Spitzen dabei. 2 x 0,5 oz (Glas/Carbon) und 1 oz, 1,5 oz und 3 oz. Trotzdem hätte ich gerne noch eine 2 oz aber ich find eeinfach keine passende. Schaftdurchmesser ist 3,4mm.


Meiner Meinung nach hääte da auch eine 2 oz beigehört.
" mal 0,5 oz ne 1 er und 1,5 oz.
Bringt mir jetzt nichts.


----------



## yukonjack (28. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da ist nix zum Abschrauben


Ich habe eine Silstar Match Picker und noch eine No Name Rute. Da kann man schrauben. Zum Vorschein kommen dann 3 Ersatzspitzen. Sind ältere Modelle aber bis heute meine Lieblingsruten.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Februar 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Silstar Match Picker und noch eine No Name Rute. Da kann man schrauben. Zum Vorschein kommen dann 3 Ersatzspitzen. Sind ältere Modelle aber bis heute meine Lieblingsruten.


Ich fische auch ,,alte " Ruten ,aus Ende 90 er und da ist nix mit auf oder abschrauben.
Aber immerhin einen Versuch wert mal nachzusehen.


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2019)

War eine Zeit lang üblich, die anderen Spitzen im Griff zu verstauen. Ging in Vergessenheit, hat aber auch immer dezent geklappert.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> War eine Zeit lang üblich, die anderen Spitzen im Griff zu verstauen. Ging in Vergessenheit, hat aber auch immer dezent geklappert.


Das geklappere wäre nicht meins.
Grauenvoll.
Dann könnte ich ja gleich weiter arbeiten anstatt zu angeln


----------



## RonTom (28. Februar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> @RonTom http://www.wolf-angelsport.de/Feeder-Matchshop/Ruten/Matrix-Horizon-XD-Class-Feeder-Rod-4m-130g.html bitte sehr. Genau 3,4



Jo sind zwar 3,4mm aber leider keine 2oz Spitze dabei.


----------



## yukonjack (28. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> War eine Zeit lang üblich, die anderen Spitzen im Griff zu verstauen. Ging in Vergessenheit, hat aber auch immer dezent geklappert.


Bei mir klappert nichts, noch nicht einmal dezent.


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2019)

Ein Plastikröhrl mit den E-Spitzen kommt auch, bei gleichbleibendem UVP, billiger, als klapperfreie Griffmontagen... es muss gespart werden, koste es, was es wolle!


----------



## Matrix85 (28. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hääte da auch eine 2 oz beigehört.
> " mal 0,5 oz ne 1 er und 1,5 oz.
> Bringt mir jetzt nichts.


Das hört sich nach der MS range feeder an, da sind 5 spitzen bei . 
Warum keine 2oz dabei ist versteh ich nicht. Bei stärkeren Wind kannst du 0,5 eh vergessen


----------



## Matrix85 (28. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Und das bekommt man so gut hin das es wirklich passt???
> Oder klickt es dann vielleicht beim Probewedeln?
> ich bin da eher skeptisch.


Ein Grashalm beim einschieben der Spitze noch dazu, dann klickt 100% nichts und ist fest.


----------



## Matrix85 (28. Februar 2019)

RonTom schrieb:


> Jo sind zwar 3,4mm aber leider keine 2oz Spitze dabei.


Natürch sind da 2oz dabei


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Februar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Das hört sich nach der MS range feeder an, da sind 5 spitzen bei .
> Warum keine 2oz dabei ist versteh ich nicht. Bei stärkeren Wind kannst du 0,5 eh vergessen


Jipp eine 0,5 oz weg und ne 2oz dabei.
Dann wäre alles in Ordnung .
Mir tut sich da nur die Frage auf ob das wirklich so richtig sein soll oder ob da ein Schreibfehler vorliegt.

Ich ahbe an einer Feederrute auch ne 0,5 oz dabei ,die hatte ich mir mal dazu gekauft.
Ist die einzigste die ich an dieser Rute noch nie gefischt habe.
Ist was für ne Picker.


----------



## Matrix85 (28. Februar 2019)

Absolut richtig, die 0,5 Nehm ich gern beim Rotaugen Feedern. In Kombination mit Geflecht sieht man wirklich jeden auch noch so kleinen zupfer


----------



## RonTom (28. Februar 2019)

Jup ist eine MS Range Multifeeder H. 



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Natürch sind da 2oz dabei



Habe nur 2,5 oz in der Liste gefunden.


----------



## Matrix85 (28. Februar 2019)

100% gibt es die 2oz mit 3,4 mm für 25€


----------



## Tobias85 (28. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Und. Die ganzen Steckverbindungen leicht mit Kerzenwachs einreiben. Das verbessert sowohl den korrekten Sitz, als es auch verhindert, dass sich etwas verklemmt und sich die Verbindung nicht mehr lösen lässt. Einfach mit einem alten Kerzenstumpen kalt drüber reiben...



Reden wir hier nur von den Feederspitzen oder von Steckrutenverbindungen allgemein?


----------



## Allround-Angler (28. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das geklappere wäre nicht meins.
> Grauenvoll.
> Dann könnte ich ja gleich weiter arbeiten anstatt zu angeln


Habe die in Küchenpapier eingewickelt, besser für die Spitzen und die Ohren ;-).


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Reden wir hier nur von den Feederspitzen oder von Steckrutenverbindungen allgemein?


Für alle Steckverbindungen.


----------



## Tobias85 (28. Februar 2019)

Interessant, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Februar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ein Grashalm beim einschieben der Spitze noch dazu, dann klickt 100% nichts und ist fest.


Das mag als Notbehelf ein guter Trick sein und sogar funktionieren aber für jemand meines Berufstandes der auf Präzision arbeitet ist das keine dauerhaft zufrieden stellende Maßnahme sondern Murks.
Ist jetzt auch nicht böse gemeint.
Wenn am Wasser auf einmal die Spitze ein Dynamisches Eigenleben entwickeln würde ,sich selbstständig verdrehen oder sogar beim Werfen fliegen geht, würde ich mir wohl auch so irgendwie notdürftig behelfen .
Aber keines Falls wenn eine neue Ersatzspitze gleich zu Beginn schon lose ist.


----------



## Fr33 (1. März 2019)

Wenn die Spitze wackelt oder nicht gut passt - einfach bischen PU Kleber oder alternativ UHU Endfest auf tragen und duchtrocknen lassen. Dann per Hand zurecht schleifen. Geht alles.

Ich warne allerdings davor sich EINE Feederrute anzulegen und zu meinen mit 10 versch. Spitzen von 0,5 - 6 OZ kann man nun alles abdecken. Macht keinen Sinn auf ne 150Gr Feederrute ne 1oz Spitze anzupassen.


----------



## RonTom (1. März 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> 100% gibt es die 2oz mit 3,4 mm für 25€



Wo? In deinem Link gibt es keine in 2 oz.


----------



## alexpp (1. März 2019)

Die Cormoran GF Feeder Pro bis 180g und bis 230g haben 2oz Spitzen. Ich habe beide als 3,9m, kann später den Durchmesser messen.


----------



## Andal (1. März 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich warne allerdings davor sich EINE Feederrute anzulegen und zu meinen mit 10 versch. Spitzen von 0,5 - 6 OZ kann man nun alles abdecken. Macht keinen Sinn auf ne 150Gr Feederrute ne 1oz Spitze anzupassen.


Das gibt dann die tollen Aktionen. Vorne wedelt auf 12 cm ein Spitzlein im Wind und der Rest ist wie ein Liftmast vom Doppelmeyer...


----------



## alexpp (1. März 2019)

Also echte Spitzenaktion, da können Raubfischangler neidisch werden


----------



## alexpp (1. März 2019)

Bei beiden von mir genannten Ruten beträgt der Durchmesser genau 3,4mm. Die Spitzen können anscheinend einzeln bestellt werden. Falls du unbedingt eine 2oz haben willst und keine günstig findest, kann ich eine verschenken, nur der Versand müsste bezahlt werden.


----------



## Andal (1. März 2019)

Was man auch nicht ganz außer Acht lassen sollte, sind Längen und Konifizierung der Spitzen. Da kann eine lange und mäßig konifizierte 2 oz. Glasspitze schnell mal sehr viel deutlicher anzeigen, als eine extreme, kurze aus Carbon mit nur 1 oz.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. März 2019)

Bei einer Feederrute mit 180gr Wfg macht eine 2oz Spitze noch keinen Sinn. 
Warum das seitens der Hersteller gemacht wird kann ich mir vorstellen ,macht aber keinen Sinn .
@Fr33 hat ja schon etwas geschrieben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. März 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Die Cormoran GF Feeder Pro bis 180g und bis 230g haben 2oz Spitzen. Ich habe beide als 3,9m, kann später den Durchmesser messen.



die GF haben 3,5mm Spitzendurchmesser, genauso wie dessen besserer Bruder, die Feeder TS (gab es noch vor der GF).
Bei den GF-Spitzen gibt es allerdings keine Angabe in Unzen, sondern so schwammige Aufdrucke wie soft, medium, stiff.
Die TS hatte 2/3/4oz Spitzen dabei, die 2oz als Glasfaser, die andren in Carbon.
Mir sind alle drei zu schwach, unter 7oz nehm ich nix an der heavy feeder, eher und immer öfter sogar 8oz.


----------



## Minimax (1. März 2019)

@Fantastic Fishing : Herzliches Petri zum FIschzug, und vor allem zum Specimengobio-Toll!


----------



## Hering 58 (1. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich fische auch ,,alte " Ruten ,aus Ende 90 er und da ist nix mit auf oder abschrauben.
> Aber immerhin einen Versuch wert mal nachzusehen.


Ich hab auch eine Alte.


----------



## Andal (1. März 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mir sind alle drei zu schwach, unter 7oz nehm ich nix an der heavy feeder, eher und immer öfter sogar 8oz.


Da täterte es dann aber auch eine Brandungsrute, oder!?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. März 2019)

Das wäre nen schlechter Vergleich, die Feederruten benutze ich schon um Friedfische zu fangen
Ich hab natürlich auch Brandungsruten für die Elbe, damit gehts aber nicht auf Friedfische, sondern auf Aale inner Fahrrinne.
Und da reicht dann auch keine 8oz Spitze mehr, die geht da einfach krumm und das wars mit der Bissanzeige.


----------



## alexpp (1. März 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> die GF haben 3,5mm Spitzendurchmesser, genauso wie dessen besserer Bruder, die Feeder TS (gab es noch vor der GF).
> Bei den GF-Spitzen gibt es allerdings keine Angabe in Unzen, sondern so schwammige Aufdrucke wie soft, medium, stiff.
> Die TS hatte 2/3/4oz Spitzen dabei, die 2oz als Glasfaser, die andren in Carbon.
> Mir sind alle drei zu schwach, unter 7oz nehm ich nix an der heavy feeder, eher und immer öfter sogar 8oz.


Ich denke, hier interessiert der Durchmesser der Steckverbindung und der hat 3,4mm. Mein Messschieber ist kein Schätzeisen.
Auf den Spitzen stehen die von dir genannten Aufdrucke, im Katalog geben sie oz-Angaben an.


----------



## Matrix85 (1. März 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> die GF haben 3,5mm Spitzendurchmesser, genauso wie dessen besserer Bruder, die Feeder TS (gab es noch vor der GF).
> Bei den GF-Spitzen gibt es allerdings keine Angabe in Unzen, sondern so schwammige Aufdrucke wie soft, medium, stiff.
> Die TS hatte 2/3/4oz Spitzen dabei, die 2oz als Glasfaser, die andren in Carbon.
> Mir sind alle drei zu schwach, unter 7oz nehm ich nix an der heavy feeder, eher und immer öfter sogar 8oz.


Es wird ja noch lustiger als im Angelgeschäft heute


----------



## Kochtopf (1. März 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Es wird ja noch lustiger als im Angelgeschäft heute


Du bist aber auch ein ausgesprochener Sympathieträger


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. März 2019)

Was is daran lustig? Wenn man schon rummeiert dann bitte auch mit Präzision.

Anscheinend haste noch nie mit dicken Geschossen gefeedert aufwärts der 200g Marke


----------



## Kochtopf (1. März 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Was is daran lustig? Wenn man schon rummeiert dann bitte auch mit Präzision.
> 
> Anscheinend haste noch nie mit dicken Geschossen gefeedert aufwärts der 200g Marke


Lass gut sein Rudi, gibt eben auch Leute die meinen ihnen obliege der Weisheit letzter Schluss und alle anderen haben keine Ahnung


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. März 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing : Herzliches Petri zum FIschzug, und vor allem zum Specimengobio-Toll!



Wat hat dat in diesem Thread zu suchen?


----------



## Minimax (1. März 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wat hat dat in diesem Thread zu suchen?



Ein absolutes Rätsel, vermutlich ist das Internet kaputt? Der Glückwunsch bleibt aber bestehen!


----------



## alexpp (1. März 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wat hat dat in diesem Thread zu suchen?


"Knapp daneben, ist auch vorbei" gilt hier wohl nicht mehr


----------



## Matrix85 (1. März 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Was is daran lustig? Wenn man schon rummeiert dann bitte auch mit Präzision.
> 
> Anscheinend haste noch nie mit dicken Geschossen gefeedert aufwärts der 200g Marke


8oz Spitze? Wie will man da überhaupt ein Biss erkennen? 
Die Fische die du damit fängst haben sich schon lange selbst gehakt bevor du was merkst. 
Und die Fische die sich nicht selbst Haken, bekommst du nicht mal den Biss mit. 

@Kochtopf wenn ich so ein Unsinn lese , dann muss ich leider lachen.


----------



## Andal (1. März 2019)

Mir erschließt sich dieses "250 gr. Feedern" nicht. Aber das muss ja nichts heissen. Viele Wege führen nach Rom - auch am Großen Fluss!


----------



## Matrix85 (1. März 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich dieses "250 gr. Feedern" nicht. Aber das muss ja nichts heissen. Viele Wege führen nach Rom - auch am Großen Fluss!


Er kann ja mit 3kg Feedern wenn er will. 
Fakt ist doch , das man mit do einer Spitze doch keinen Biss erkennen kann. 
Aber es soll jeder angeln wie er will. 
Vorteil an so einer Spitze, da passt sicherlich jedes noch so dicke Glöckchen dran


----------



## alexpp (1. März 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> 8oz Spitze? Wie will man da überhaupt ein Biss erkennen?
> Die Fische die du damit fängst haben sich schon lange selbst gehakt bevor du was merkst.
> Und die Fische die sich nicht selbst Haken, bekommst du nicht mal den Biss mit.



Ich benutze zwar "nur" 4oz, aber auch bei 8oz würde man die Bisse noch sehen, natürlich etwas weniger fein.
Die Fische haken sich eigentlich schon selber, es folgt noch ein leichter Anschlag. Man darf ja die Strömung nicht vergessen.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. März 2019)

Naja  bei 8 oz ist die Bissanzeige etwas ungewohnt im Gegensatz zu den öfter verwendeten leichteren Versionen.
Die lässt sich eben nicht mehr so rumziehen und ich denke schon das man das Wippen der Spitze  ,mehr wird es nicht sein, mitbekommmt.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. März 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> I es folgt noch ein leichter Anschlag.


Zügig die Rute aufnehmen und Kurbeln,anschlag ist da überflüssig.


----------



## Matrix85 (1. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Zügig die Rute aufnehmen und Kurbeln,anschlag ist da überflüssig.


Jap, bin ich der selben Meinung. 
4 oz sind absolut ausreichend im Rheinstrom.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. März 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch , das man mit do einer Spitze doch keinen Biss erkennen kann.



Und woran machst du das fest das ich damit keine Bisserkennung habe?
Eigene Erfahrung oder doch eher Theorie? 

Fakt ist, ich fange damit (Köderfische für den spätereren Zielfisch) und nur das zählt.
Wie Alex schrieb, man sieht auch daran Bisse, im Strom sogar sehr deutlich. Jede gescheite Brasse, und davon haben wir inner Elbe Tonnen, zieht auch solche Spitzen in der Strömung gut krum.
Anschlagen brauch ich auch nicht mit ner 4oz Spitze inner Elbe, die wird einfach richtig krum gerissen...da nimmste nur noch die Rute auf und drillst.

Aber immer wieder toll zu sehen, daß man sich für Aussagen noch rechtfertigen muß, während einem "Fakten" von Theoretikern um die Ohren gehauen werden.

Ist mir echt langsam zu blöde das Board, der reinste Kindergarten.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. März 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Jap, bin ich der selben Meinung.
> 4 oz sind absolut ausreichend im Rheinstrom.


Meistens komme ich damit auch hin.
Ich hätte schon ganz gerne manchmal 5 oder 6 oz ist aber nicht oft.


----------



## Andal (1. März 2019)

Cool bleiben.... nur mit Tiefenentspannung wirds was.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. März 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Cool bleiben.... nur mit Tiefenentspannung wirds was.


OMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Matrix85 (1. März 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Und woran machst du das fest das ich damit keine Bisserkennung habe?
> Eigene Erfahrung oder doch eher Theorie?
> 
> Fakt ist, ich fange damit (Köderfische für den spätereren Zielfisch) und nur das zählt.
> ...


Hast dir doch grade selbst die Antwort gegeben. 
Aber alles gut. 
Wollte dich nicht persönlich angreifen. 
Sorry. 
Petri heil


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. März 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Cool bleiben.... nur mit Tiefenentspannung wirds was.



Bin die Ruhe selbst und nutze ganz easy mal ne Boardfunktion


----------



## Fr33 (1. März 2019)

Das x-Heavy Feedern am Rhein habe ich auch schon mitgemacht. Wobei man da von Auswerfen mit den Gewichten nicht mehr sprechen kann. Waren noch Zeiten als man die 200gr Körbe + Futter mit Berkley Cherrywood Feeder raus geschleudert hat.... Ein Beast von Feederrute… ein Besen mit farbiger Markierung  

Ne schöne Angellei ist das nicht. Daher bin ich in Bereiche gegangen wo 140-160Gr Kralle noch liegen blieben. Bei Hochwasser auch mal ein 180er Korb... aber das war Ende Gelände. Auswerfen ist dann eher ein Rausschlenzen auf 15-20m ….


----------



## RonTom (1. März 2019)

So erstmal entspannen wir uns alle mal. Jeder angelt anders und wer fängt hat Recht. 

Also bei der Rute hätte ich auch lieber Spitzen von 1-5oz. 2x 0,5 finde ich auch nicht so prall aber ich mag halt die flexible Länge der Rute. Ich habe noch die Shimano Beastmaster DX Feeder aufm Zettel. Das sind 3 Spitzen dabei von 3-5oz. Da könnte ich mir noch 2 nachkaufen aber ich weiß nicht welchen Schaftdurchmesser die haben und ob es überhaupt welche gibt.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. März 2019)

Schieblehre und nachmessen ?
Das größere Problem sehe ich eher bei der Konusform,die werden nicht alle gleich sein.


----------



## alexpp (1. März 2019)

Sind zylindrisch, zumindest bei meinen Ruten.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. März 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Sind zylindrisch, zumindest bei meinen Ruten.


Nachgemessen oder nur nach geguckt


----------



## alexpp (1. März 2019)

Ich hab doch weiter oben geschrieben, dass ich einen genauen Messschieber habe.


----------



## RonTom (7. März 2019)

Sooo Leute. ich habe seit gestern die neue Rute (MS Range Multifeeder H). Die Spitzen haben einen Schaftdurchmesser von 3,45mm und nicht von 3,4mm. Das ist natürlich toll weil ich da leichter Spitzen finde aber es wird wohl nicht nötig sein. Trotzdem werde ich mal nach einer 2oz Spitze Ausschau halten. Dann fliegt die 0,5er Glasspitze raus.


----------



## Andal (7. März 2019)

Aber grad MS bietet doch wirklich genügend O-Spitzen an, oder nicht!?


----------



## RonTom (7. März 2019)

Ja das habe ich auch damit gemeint. Mit 3,45mm gibt es einige von MS Range und die kosten auch nicht die Welt.


----------

